# Betting Tips: Barclays Premier League April 22



## bettingtipository (Apr 22, 2012)

2 betting tips for today's Barclays Premier League matches:

*Betting Tips Analysis*

We have reached a stage in the football season where titles get decided sooner or later and the relegation battle hots up, who stays, who goes? The top and bottom teams need all the points possible, so usually they are motivated at this point of time. The same goes for teams challenging for coveted European spots. Of course, there are teams that have nothing more to play for, just pride and for their fans. It's precisely these reasons that I like to place my betting tips on teams that are challenging for the title or battling to stay up. Both Manchester clubs are very unlikely to drop points before their big potential title decider clash the next game. Wolves is almost done and out. Everton is a decent team this season. Nonetheless, goal difference might be crucial towards deciding the title at the end, so I'm betting both Manchester clubs to win big today.

*Manchester United vs Everton*
Date: April 22, 2012 / Venue: Old Trafford
Table: Man United (1st) / Everton (7th)
Last 5 games: Man United WWWLW / Everton LWWDW
Injuries / Suspensions: Man United (Pogba, Anderson, Owen, Vidic, Fletcher, Lindegaard) / Everton (Baines, Rodwell)

*Asian Handicap Manchester United -1 1/2*


*Wolves vs Manchester City*
Date: April 22, 2012 / Venue: Molineux Stadium
Table: Wolves (20th) / Man City (2nd)
Last 5 games: Wolves LLLLD / Man City DDLWW
Injuries / Suspensions: Wolves (Craddock, Hennessey, O'Hara) / Man City (Toure, Balotelli)

*Asian Handicap Manchester City -2*


----------

